
Changes to Zimbra’s Open Source Policy - pabs3
https://forums.zimbra.org/viewtopic.php?f=9&t=68073
======
elric
Shame this didn't gain any traction on HN. This change of course is deeply
troubling. Zimbra was pretty much the only solution for running your own mail
server that didn't require significant technical knowledge or investment of
time.

